# Found an old surefire



## SoDak (Dec 5, 2009)

I went to a local gunshow today I found what I believe to be an old model 6p that I got for $10. It came with a tapeswitch tailcap marked "LASER PRODUCTS FOUNTAIN VALLEY CA, SURE FIRE" and the lamp assembly was marked "6V Laser Products R60". Did these early ones have a serial number? The light itself is in excellent shape save for some real bad splitting of the rubber on the tapeswitch that i taped up. I was just wondering what people could tell me about this flashlight. That and can these use regular p60 lamp assemblies?

I don't have a picture of it, but it looks like the light mounted on the mini-14 on this site.http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=20&t=467900


----------



## skillet (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll double your money on that...
Do ya need my address 

Gordon..

BY THE WAY... Welcome to CPF... I hope you have personal restraint...
Your gonna need it...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 5, 2009)

The R60 LA was designed to use with the rechargeable 6R flashlight that was used with four 2/3A cells held together as battery stick. the 6R was longer than the 6P. I would not use the R60 LA with two CR123's, though it is possible that it will not fail with the added voltage. Today, the P60 LA is used the the rechargeable kit that works with the 6P.

Welcome to CPF. CPF is best known for its information sharing.

Bill


----------



## SoDak (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the generous offer, but I think I have a use for this. I use most of my surefires for gunlights and I'm this one will find a home on one of my rifles.


----------



## SoDak (Dec 5, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> The R60 LA was designed to use with the rechargeable 6R flashlight that was used with four 2/3A cells held together as battery stick. the 6R was longer than the 6P. I would not use the R60 LA with two CR123's, though it is possible that it will not fail with the added voltage. Today, the P60 LA is used the the rechargeable kit that works with the 6P.
> 
> Welcome to CPF. CPF is best known for its information sharing.
> 
> Bill


I see. Well I was thinking about putting a malkoff led drop in after this bulb died, so that shouldn't be a big deal.

One surprising thing I found that after I got back to my truck I pulled out the batteries and see two different brands. I had only tried the light a few times to make sure it worked, but I'm still glad nothing bad happened.


----------



## SoDak (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been looking at the classifieds here and I'm a bit surprised at what people want for these old surefires. Are they actually collectible?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh yes.............


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 6, 2009)

SoDak said:


> Did these early ones have a serial number?



No serial number. Serial numbers were only marked on SureFires when they began to be made with flat areas on the body. 

$10 sounds like a great buy, despite the deteriorated tape switch. SureFires from the Laser Products era are often quite sought-after. It's not that they're rare, just that they're out of production and collectors might be interested in owning a piece of "SureFire history".

As has been said, you should be able to use any 6V P60 Lamp Assembly and the R60 you have at the moment was designed to be used with the B65 NiCad battery, rather than two SF123a.

Enjoy it 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ampdude (Dec 6, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> The R60 LA was designed to use with the rechargeable 6R flashlight that was used with four 2/3A cells held together as battery stick. the 6R was longer than the 6P. I would not use the R60 LA with two CR123's, though it is possible that it will not fail with the added voltage. Today, the P60 LA is used the the rechargeable kit that works with the 6P.
> 
> Welcome to CPF. CPF is best known for its information sharing.
> 
> Bill



I've used R60's with CR123a's no problem. I don't think there should be a problem, I believe it is probably the same lamp as the P60.


----------



## Mike 208 (Dec 7, 2009)

The R60 lamp assembly (now discontinued) is rated at 50 lumens, while the P60 LA is rated at 65 lumens. The R60 was designed to be used with either the B65 (rechargable) battery or two CR123a batteries. It was believed that the B65 battery would damage the P60/P61 LAs, so a different LA was created to be used with the 6R or converted 6Ps/9Ps.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 7, 2009)

The rechargeable package for the 6P comes with the B65 and the P60 LA, as it has for the past several years after the P60R was discontinued.

Bill


----------



## Size15's (Dec 7, 2009)

When the 6P has the R60 it is called "6PX"

And yes, the P60 replaced the R60 as the Lamp Assembly for the B65 once it was determined that the P60 was robust enough to handle it (it is)


----------



## SoDak (Dec 7, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> No serial number. Serial numbers were only marked on SureFires when they began to be made with flat areas on the body.
> 
> $10 sounds like a great buy, despite the deteriorated tape switch. SureFires from the Laser Products era are often quite sought-after. It's not that they're rare, just that they're out of production and collectors might be interested in owning a piece of "SureFire history".
> 
> ...


I see. I just wasn't sure if I would be committing some sort of sin if I started using it since it might get a bit beat up. 

Thanks everybody on the information regarding the lamp assembly. I would like to put in an LED cap, but it would be nice if this bulb would last a while until I can afford a conversion.

I guess I have one other question, if I end up liking the tape switch, I'm going to have to get a replacement. I heard somewhere that pelican makes a tapeswitch tailcap that will fit surefires. Does anybody here know anything about that?


----------

